# October Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! 

Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, “All Dressed up for Halloween (or any occasion)”
It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons:
already being a winner this year, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts
Sending a special thanks to Neeko13, Otter, elisterine and Tpetty09
*This poll will close on 10-29-2019 at 06:02 PM*

*1: ceegee*









*2: Ivyacres 
*
*








*

*3: JDandBigAm*









*4: kwhit*









*5: Cathy's Gunner*









*6: 3 goldens*









*7: GoldeninCT*









*8: Mde13004*









*9: dbrown*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What great entries!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Another great theme! Thanks for the hard work on this special forum feature, Ivyacres!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Another great theme! Thanks for the hard work on this special forum feature, Ivyacres!


I second this!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a fun thing for all of us!
Don't forget to vote for your favorites.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

All of these pics were adorable and many thanks for all your hard work on this awesome part of the Forum!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I enjoyed all of these! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

19 members have voted, have you? 

Please vote before the poll closes on *10-29-2019* at *06:02 PM.*


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

More difficult choices! All the contestants look fantastic!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

24 Votes are in so far, the Voting Poll closes Tuesday, 10-29-2019 at 06:02 PM.

Look through the entries, make all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All the entries are really great-make all your selections, then Vote Now!


The Voting Poll closes Tuesday, 10/29 @ 6:02 PM EST


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Everyone looks great! We're too late to enter now but I did dress up 2 of the girls this year.

As you can see, Bryn was much happier about photos than Teal!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> Everyone looks great! We're too late to enter now but I did dress up 2 of the girls this year.
> 
> As you can see, Bryn was much happier about photos than Teal!


Love the picture, too cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

25 members have voted and it's very close!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

28 Votes are in..........have you voted?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

29 members have voted and it's still a very close contest!
The Voting Poll closes Tuesday, 10/29 @ 6:02 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> Everyone looks great! We're too late to enter now but I did dress up 2 of the girls this year.
> 
> As you can see, Bryn was much happier about photos than Teal!



I love the 2 totally expressions!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes are in so far, there's currently a tie. 

Your vote could determine the winner of the October Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and make ALL your selections, then Vote Now!

The Poll closes Tuesday evening at 6:02 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 30 Votes are in so far, there's currently a tie.
> 
> Your vote could determine the winner of the October Photo Contest.
> 
> ...



Vote for all your favorites and help choose the winning photo.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

31 votes are in. Vote before the poll closes Tuesday evening at 6:02 PM EST. 
Vote for all your favorites and help choose the winning photo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

32 Votes are in and it's really close. 

Your vote may determine the winner!

Voting poll closes tomorrow-Tuesday 10/29 @ 6:02 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

34 votes are in-have you Voted?

*The Voting poll closes tomorrow....10/29/19 @6:02 PM EST*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget to vote for your favourite, the competition closes today at 6:02 PM EST!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close today at 6:02 PM EST! Don't miss your chance to vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

38 Votes are in-

Just a reminder, the Voting poll closes today at 6:02 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Mde13004.
Thanks to everyone who participated and all the photos were awesome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Mde13004!

All the entries were great as always!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Mde13004!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Mde13004, I absolutely loved your photo!.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone!! We had great competition I loved all the photos


----------

